# Can parents breed with there babies??



## Saxonmalone

I know sibblings cant breed but my dad told me its ok for a father daughter or mother & son to breed. Is this true


----------



## meaggiedear

No. It can cause weaker and smaller birds with defects and abnormalities when you breed related birds regardless of how they are related.


----------



## lisaowens

very true never breed any relatives to each other


----------



## MeanneyFids

inbreeding can severely affect birds, makes weaker babies and other problems... they used to inbreed like that in the past to develop mutations such as lutino and pearl and look at the bald spot problem with lutinos... it weakens the immune system as well and in some cases can cause organ dysfunctions. there is no need to inbreed for mutations nowadays, and because of the risk of inbreeding, the babies should be removed from the parents once old enough and weaned...


----------



## tielfan

Breeding a parent to a child is called line breeding. Show breeders do it sometimes, but it's a high-risk venture and should NOT be attempted by anyone who isn't very very knowledgeable about the process. Breeding siblings is considered to be worse than breeding parents and offspring, but it's all bad and shouldn't be done, especially by casual home breeders.


----------



## Dreamcatchers

As stated, parent to child breeding is only done by someone who has a full knowledge of the birds pedigree and what they will produce. This is not something you want to do with a bird that you might know one or two generations on - most linebreeding is done when you have 5 or more generations and visual documentation of family group breedings. It is done to cement certain traits but can backfire VERY easily. A genetic weakness is far more easily enhanced than a positive trait.


----------



## Harleysgirl

Why would you risk something like that?


----------



## Ghosth

You think it would be ok for you to breed with your mother? Or your dad to breed with your sister? Not a good plan in my opinion.



Saxonmalone said:


> I know sibblings cant breed but my dad told me its ok for a father daughter or mother & son to breed. Is this true


----------



## nassrah

Its definitely NOT a good idea. Never promote any inbreeding.Forget it.Please,dont .


----------



## Saxonmalone

K thanks everyone! To set everyone at ease Im not going to breed them I was just asking. Thanks again


----------

